

A look under the hood at Linux on the Playstation 4 - whalesalad
http://brioteam.com/under-hood-look-linux-what-powers-playstation-4

======
mattst88
The article's title is rather misleading as the article has nothing to do with
Linux. The Playstation 4's operating system is in fact rumored to be based on
FreeBSD, not Linux, and the article even says as much.

Beyond this, I don't think the article says anything new.

------
drill_sarge
yeah sure...

